# E13 LG1 Wheels vs Mavic Deemax Ultimate



## Balakeka (Jun 23, 2006)

Can't find any review on the E13 LG1 wheels, so any one point a review or had tried them. my only experience in DH are the Deemax Ultimate, which I think are great wheels for the Job.

E13 LG13 are my only doubt on YT Tues 2.0 LTD 2013, that why I ask for the information.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

they are still pretty new so idk if a really good review is out there. e13 is a solid company though and those wheels look nice, i certainly wouldn't not buy a bike because of those wheels.


----------



## Badpichu (Dec 7, 2008)

The e.13 wheels are very nice I have the tr version super light and take a sh!t load of abuse. Great engagement super stiff pricey but worth it at least to me.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

soooooo esssspensive but i supposed deemax wheelsets are also.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Hadleys laced to Mavic 823 rims why go with anything else?


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

daisycutter said:


> Hadleys laced to Mavic 823 rims why go with anything else?


Read the post. He is looking at a bike that has the E13 wheels on it.


----------



## Balakeka (Jun 23, 2006)

So no one ever ride these wheels? Only review i find is on the TRS 29, so no information on that.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Balakeka,
The Tues Limited looks to be an awesome purchase. If you are really unsure of the wheels, an option may be to sell them before you use them and build up a set of wheels that you know will work for the type of riding you are going to do.

Eric


----------



## Balakeka (Jun 23, 2006)

I already have the Tues LTD 2012 and the bike is really great, but what really makes me think on changing is that I love BOS and the 2013 is my dream DH bike if the E13 LG1 performance as well as the Mavic Deemax.

All reviews on E13 wheels and Chub hubs I have seen say good things about them, but there is nothing abou DH experience.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Why are they calling them LG1? That stands for Light Guide 1, doesn't it? Makes no sense to call an entire line of parts that...


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I haven't worked with the E13s, but I do have quiet a bit of experience with the Deemax. The freehub body is notorious for drying out and needing excessive maintenance. We were having to lube the pawls and clean every 2-3 weeks during the season. Additionally, that entire wheelset is proprietary which makes finding spare parts extremely difficult.


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm also pretty interested in these and haven't found a single person/review with any time on them.

- I would probably buy the wheels from you if you decide to sell them and build something else


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

dbabuser said:


> Why are they calling them LG1? That stands for Light Guide 1, doesn't it? Makes no sense to call an entire line of parts that...


Exactly, the E13 LG1 is a chainguide, someone screwed up.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on your current tues vs other downhill bikes if possible? New thread if you don't want to off topic this one?


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

dbabuser said:


> Why are they calling them LG1? That stands for Light Guide 1, doesn't it? Makes no sense to call an entire line of parts that...





SV11 said:


> Exactly, the E13 LG1 is a chainguide, someone screwed up.


LG1 is now a parts category which includes the LG1 guide, wheels, hubs, cranks, and pedals. SRS, TRS and XCX are also subdivided categories now, and not specific chain guides anymore. Seems like a wonky system of categorizing things, but who knows why they chose to do it. It'd be much better if subdivided as parts type, not groupo, which is what they seem to be trying to create.


----------

